# Socialising - young couple with baby



## JEND29 (Feb 18, 2013)

hiya,

We're an Irish couple who have just moved to Mississauga, T.O. We have a 7 month old baby so can't be going out on mad one's at the moment.
Just wondering is there any family type social events for people new to Toronto in the same boat? Not just to meet Irish but if anyone knows how to go about this let me know thanks!!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Meetup often is a good start to find people who are in the same boat:
Moms Meetups near Mississauga, Ontario - Meetup


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

I came across this newcomers club that might be a consideration for you....

Welcome is the Key to Mississauga Newcomers | Mississauga Life - Spirit of the City


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

JEND29 said:


> hiya,
> 
> We're an Irish couple who have just moved to Mississauga, T.O.



Mississauga and Toronto are completely separate cities. Just pointing it out as many of us who live in areas like Mississauga, Brampton (where I live, just north of Mississauga), Oakville, etc. don't like being associated with Toronto. We might be next to it, but we are not part of it!



> Just wondering is there any family type social events for people new to Toronto in the same boat? Not just to meet Irish but if anyone knows how to go about this let me know thanks!!



Check the City of Mississauga website as well as the Region of Peel website. They should have info. If not, call their information service and they will be able to help you.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

JEND29 said:


> hiya,
> 
> We're an Irish couple who have just moved to Mississauga, T.O. We have a 7 month old baby so can't be going out on mad one's at the moment.
> Just wondering is there any family type social events for people new to Toronto in the same boat? Not just to meet Irish but if anyone knows how to go about this let me know thanks!!


Hi!

Welcome to Canada! 

I'd suggest that you have a look at the programs they have at the Milton Leisure Centre... there might be something of interest for new Mums and Tots where you could meet new people.

My sister-in-law signed up for Toddler Swimming lessons at the local parks and recreation centre for Aaren, my soon-to-be 4 year old nephew when he was about 2 years old. She met other Mums from the area in the class and even went on to do a Mums and Tots spinning class (i.e. a cardio work out performed while riding on a stationary exercise bike whilst the tots are sat to the side of the room in their push chairs and prams) with one of the other Mums she'd met in swim class. Not sure if she and "Owen's Mummy" (her swimming/spin class friend) still meet up (I've since moved out of Vancouver and live in the UK) but I know that she spoke of her and the classes that they took at the rec centre.

Another suggestion is going to story time at your local public library. Sister in Law has since had a second son (who will be 2 in August) and for a while, Aaren would spend the morning with my own Mum (his Granny) while Sis-in-Law and Daniel (the younger son) went to infants story time. 

Both the rec centre and the library are good sources for not only meeting other Mums, but also adverts for other Mum and Tot type activities. 

There's even a Movies for Moms group in the GTA area that welcomes Mums and Babies. Sister-in-Law and Aaren have met up with my cousin's wife and her little boy (who will be 4 next week) and gone to their Vancouver-area meet up in the past and had a good time. I believe that my other Sister in Law has also been to a version of this group in Toronto as well. It was great for all of them because not only do they get to get out of the house and see a current release at the theatre, they don't have to worry about the logistics of bringing the kids with them.

Good luck to you and I hope that you have an enjoyable life in Canada! 
(and, yes, it _does_ get that stupidly hot and humid in the GTA during the summer)


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Hi!
> 
> Welcome to Canada!
> 
> I'd suggest that you have a look at the programs they have at the Milton Leisure Centre... there might be something of interest for new Mums and Tots where you could meet new people.




They are in Mississauga, not Milton (not even in the same region as Mississauga - Milton is in Halton and Mississauga is in Peel). Depending on where they are in Mississauga it could be quite the hike to get to Milton.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

colchar said:


> They are in Mississauga, not Milton (not even in the same region as Mississauga - Milton is in Halton and Mississauga is in Peel). Depending on where they are in Mississauga it could be quite the hike to get to Milton.


Oops... sorry... no harm intended... that link was what I got when I Googled Mississauga parks and recreation. 

I figured that since there's a municipal parks and rec scheme in BC that there'd be one in Ontario as well.

Hopefully OP will be able to find a pool/rec centre near her home and that she'll be able to find a Moms & Tots gym group.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Oops... sorry... no harm intended...


No worries.





> I figured that since there's a municipal parks and rec scheme in BC that there'd be one in Ontario as well.


There are but the key word is 'municipal' which means that it is run by the local government (either city, region, or both) and thus varies from one location to the next even if the two locations are next door to each other as Milton and Mississauga are (and, as I said, despite being next to each other they belong to different regions).




> Hopefully OP will be able to find a pool/rec centre near her home and that she'll be able to find a Moms & Tots gym group.



Yeah, as I said upthread all she has to do is call the City of Mississauga or the Region of Peel (she could call their information service or just check their websites).


----------

